# The Arse End Of A Chickadee



## The_Caper (Jan 1, 2008)

I was out hiking today with my 40D that I  got yesterday. For all the people considering this camera as a main body or back up here is some info. I was out for over 4 hours walking in - 10 degrees celcius so it was pretty cold.
I took about 55 shots in total with no problems. I  am even impressed with the battery as it still shows a full charge after being out in the cold all that time.
Luckily for me there was no error messages and no hot pixels. 

Anyway, back to my BLOOPER shot. 

This guy was sitting nicely on a branch and then just as I was about to click the shot he up and took off and this is what I was left with. Cropped quite a bit of course.:lmao:


----------



## DigiJay (Jan 2, 2008)

That is very funny.. mainly because I also was out shooting pictures of chikadees and squirrels ini the cold weather the other day


----------



## SteveEllis (Jan 2, 2008)

It may be a blooper, but its a cracking shot


----------



## therustytracks (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, thats a cool shot with the bird in hand.


----------



## Turn (Feb 2, 2008)

The first shot is pretty sweet. Blooper or not


----------



## schuylercat (Feb 7, 2008)

...I rather like it.  It looks intentional, a little arty.  We should all have bloopers like that!

BTW - I've had my 40D since December 15.  Christmas eve I shot about 175 photos.  Christmas day I shot 375 photos with it.  The next morning I got up and shot another 100.  Lots of time spent in the cold, and many of these used the pop-up flash - I don't have my 580EX yet, and these were family snapshots.  Battery still showed 1/2 charge when done.  Awesome.


----------

